# Weekend plans...



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well boys I'm sure everybody is itchin to get out on the ice... What's everybody got planned, I'm gonna hit up some boat houses on the sandusky bay or east harbor for gills


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Heading to some ponds......got some ponds that have perch and walleye around here.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I would love to make it mosquito if possible....maybe the tournament.

If not, it could be local ponds or wingfoot/clr. Either way, I'll be staring at the Marcum for hours.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Tourney at Mosquito postponed until February 10th.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit up moggie but would like to get on mosquito or Berlin soon.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

keepinitreel said:


> I would love to make it mosquito if possible....maybe the tournament.
> 
> If not, it could be local ponds or wingfoot/clr. Either way, I'll be staring at the Marcum for hours.


I will probaly be at wingfoot or mogadore as well they are both close to me. If mosquito is good by then then that will probaly be my choice. Most likely will be at wingfoot.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would like to hit wing foot Sunday


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'll be at the foot and a private lake. Or whereever there is SAFE ice!

Evin


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wingfoot in a frabill shanty. Stop and say hello 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

The foot and mosquito most likely. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thinking about magadore, if anyone heads there pm me. My buddy and I are
Itching to get out on some ice! Still kinda new to the sport and could always use some advice from the pros.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

ill be staring through a hole in the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Need to get one last Saturday in before leaving for the Michigan trip. Wingfoot Im thinking. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Private sand & gravel lake. Bought an aqua-view today can't wait. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sure where I'll end up this weekend, but I'll be somewhere in the Toledo-ish area staring at my little green box. I may need a ride to a get to good fishing though, I'm not sure if the wife will let me take here car. My car won't make it to too many good fishing spots. Does anyone feel like carpooling?

Jimmie


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wallace Lake for me. Wingfoot is calling for me though...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> Wallace Lake for me. Wingfoot is calling for me though...


I'll be at wallace one of the days, wife out of town I can fish both days. I may go punch a hole tonight after work to see how its looking.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

saltfork i hope! will be checking ice friday, should be a GO!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Heading to some ponds......got some ponds that have perch and walleye around here.


Hey carpman.....do you mind sharing what pond you are gonna be fishing???? I sent you a p.m. did you get it????? I just wanna catch some perch, thats all.......i'd be comming from columbus, so any help/info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Clayton.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone fishin any of the Marinas around Cleveland for Crappie? Wondering if the ice will be as thick as the inland lakes? Have a work function on Saturday evening and can't afford a long drive so looking to stay close to Cleveland.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Indian bound Friday and probably Saturday. Anyone check the ice there yet?


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

*Saturday morning we will be at a 4 acre farm pond in kensington.* 
shallow stained water but stuffed with gills and crappie. 
We are welcome to take as many fish as we can carry (she wants it thinned down a bit) and the only exchance is that we bring her out Christmas trees and drag out on the ice for crappie habitats, but we always buy a few dozen eggs and i give her son some monster gear i get from work. this is one of those ponds where u cant catch fish fast enough. the crappie are small but every 5 gills u catch a 8" crappie and every ten 8" crappie u catch a 14" crappie! 
so we usually get a few of those every trip. 

*Sunday we will be going to a farm pond in louisville. *
2 acre pond thats 18 feet deep haha. 
This is an amazing well protected pond, the only reason we have permission to go here is that my dad was his mail carrier for 37 years. 
natural spring fed crystal blue water. this is the crappie hotspot of my dreams. stuffed full of crappie 11"-14", TONS of gills and red-ears 85% fish ohios and a ton of line snapping bass. the bass are fun on the soft water but a bitch in the winter. he lets us keep all the gills we want but only 40 Crappies once a season (more if his son is not fishing that season) and leave the bass. 
in exchange he wants beer, a great fee 

all and all im super excited, and blessed to have so many private fishing opportunities, these 2 and a couple dozen more permissions  the benefit of my dad making friends with every farmer in Louisville delivering mail for 37 years and my uncle making friends with every farmer in 4 counties driving an oil truck for 30 years.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cetchum -N- Eatum said:


> Anyone fishin any of the Marinas around Cleveland for Crappie? Wondering if the ice will be as thick as the inland lakes? Have a work function on Saturday evening and can't afford a long drive so looking to stay close to Cleveland.


With the wind we had I doubt ice will be any good yet IF there is ice, I was thinking about catching some minnow if it's open anywhere or checking to see if smelt are around, if I end up checking it I'll post a edgewater report.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hope to hit Nimisila this Saturday, Jan 26. C5 or the bay off S. Main St.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fish a private members only 5acre lake in Lorain county that was open water Sunday as of last night at 5 had just under 3" of clear ice so should be close to 4 today by wknd 5-6 I'm hoping 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Any one been up to CLR ?? I'm thinking bout going this weekend . It should be ok I hope . Or if I don't hear anything I'm gonna drive up & see FUR myself but if I go up I'll be ready to fish if it's good to go ! I'll post what I find out .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I may stop over to CLR/Palm Road on Saturday and possibly Mosquito on Sunday.


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

My gang are hitting Wingfoot Saturday evening. Might stay all night.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Uug! Checked ice today. Only 1" of ice expected 2". 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'll be setting over holes on Indian. Haven't desided what to try for yet. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Heading out actually tomorrow....if I remember the Camera I'll snap some photos....either couple private marina's or some farm ponds...either way if we are on safe ice its all that matters!! Be safe boys!!:B:B:B:B:G:B:B:B:B:


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping to hit the foot Saturday and mosquito Sunday


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Gonna be hitting up local stuff after work saturday. Then gonna be game on at berlin on sunday.


----------

